# Pro Tips To Help You Succeed



## Giresse (Nov 30, 2019)

Hi dear forum members, I'm hereby opening this thread with the sole purpose of postings weekly or bi-weekly tips and advice to help beginning bettors as well as professional bettors who are finding it hard to stay consistent in their betting journey. I invite all the other more experienced bettors to once in a while participate here as well, sharing strategies that will help us all be profitable in the long run.

To start, my best advice advice for novice bettors would be to have a plan well written down, by plan I mean:

1. A well defined budget
2. A betting strategy (If for example betting on BTTS works well for you, you need to build your strategy around this)
3. Select a safe bookie (unfortunately most beginners fail on this point)
4. Do not have unrealistic expectations, treat this as entertainment.

That's a teaser for you, let's do this.


----------

